# 2013 v. 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all. I'm leaving Cervelo for Specialized (S-Works). Currently riding a 2012 Cervelo R3 Team, but will be getting an S-Works Tarmac SL4. My question to the forum is, what's the difference (if any) between the 2013 and 2014 frames? I'm only looking at the matte black frame, and the only discernible difference I see between the two are the color names (Black Satin, Race Black, respectively), and the 2014 frame appears to have a few more SL4/Tarmac labels. Anything else that I overlooked?

Thanks again, and I'm looking forward to joining the Tarmac clan.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

There's no difference in the frame construction at the Expert/Pro/S-Works level. Below that the frames went from SL2 (8r) in 2013 to all SL4 (9r) in 2014. The easy way to distinguish SL2 from SL4 is the all internal cable routing on the SL4.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks Dunbar.


----------



## joowon49 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not sure about the whole SL4 line, but the 2014 S-works SL4 chainstays were tweaked to accommodate a zipp 303 firecrest rim.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

Thanks joowon49, I wanted to hear that!

May I ask where your info is from? I couldn't confirm this on the Specialized website, and the Zipp site is somewhat criptic, listing only the 2012 Tarmac SL4 as incompatible.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have a 2014 sworks and use hed tubulars which are very wide no probs at all


----------



## OutAndBack (Aug 18, 2011)

******* said:


> Thanks joowon49, I wanted to hear that!
> 
> May I ask where your info is from? I couldn't confirm this on the Specialized website, and the Zipp site is somewhat criptic, listing only the 2012 Tarmac SL4 as incompatible.


SPECIALIZED | Zipp


----------

